# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DHL Mission Report - Month One

## Saizaphod

*If you're new to the League, read this first!*
*The first Monthly Missions have arrived!*


*Additional Information about the targets:*
*Bee hive* Citizens of the Dream World are reporting about sightings of bee hives with furious bees in the trees. Go do your part and get rid of one of them. 
*Crazy Man* There's a crazy man threatening people with a hand weapon of some kind. Go and do what you must. 
*Armed Group* A report of a small group of armed men has arrived to the Dream Hero League. Find the group and do justice. 
*Giant Spider* A crazed man came running to the local police department today. He told everyone about a Giant Spider that he saw in a forest nearby. Find the threat and take it down!
*Agent Smith* *Be Neo* and win a fight against Agent Smith. 

*Ancient forest giant* Thousands of Chinese farmers are leaving a forested valley. They're pale and scared, and they tell rumors of "something" moving above the treetops, something colossal. Countless of small towns look to be "crushed" under something incredibly heavy, as if a mountain had passed through. *Travel to China* and face the enemy!
*Demon King*  A dark lord has awoken from his eternal sleep. *Find the dark lord's underground chamber* and defeat him, before he can fulfill his dark and monstrous plans! 

*Get battling!*

----------


## DreamMaster27

Ok I just went for a quick nap and I went lucid so I vanquished all these foes pretty quickly. The bees and the crazy man I challenged to a game of darts I absolutely destroyed them all by hitting several 9 darters. They were so humiliated that as I downed my tenth pint they simply imploded. I smashed the group of people with a beer bottle and then I ended the spiders with a brutal piece of banter. I will take out those others tonight when I go to sleep.

----------


## DawnEye11

Yay its up~  ::D:  I'm going to try doing two in one night. My sleep schedule is still kind of messy but hopefully this will give me the drive I need to go to sleep early. I can't wait to get rid of those buzzing bees and that crazy man. Usually the crazy guys in my dream wield a knife or a gun but maybe I'll get a surprise tonight.>.<

----------


## Hukif

yay fights!
But I refuse to be Neo, so will just take Smith for dinner <.<

----------


## Sensei

So I took care of a beehive today. Almost fought a crazed man, but didn't remember the task.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I am walking down a street. It looks a lot like my parent's street. Fryingman is walking next to me. He tells me that I need to be careful because we were heading to a powerful dreamers house. I am confused. 
"There is a test at the entrance, you need to use dream powers while awake in order to get to his house." The place that my parent's house would be is replaced by an almost completely glass house. Do dream control while awake... that doesn't make any sense. I try to do some tk and it works. yep, this is just a dream. This must be the waking version of FM in Zödra, the one that doesn't know it is a dream. A Zödra dreamer seems to be using him to further his plot. 
"Here it comes." He says. Darkness leaves the house, seemingly from nowhere. It has a faint buzzing sound. As it gets closer I remember "bees!" And I tk then all away from me (more like a force push) they start surrounding me and FM and he puts up a barrier with tk push always pushing out. Not a bad trick. I scan and locate the hive. I place a one way barrier on it and manipulate all the bees back into it with the time that he gave me. I then teleport it back to base and we walk into the dreamers house. I have only met one guy before that knew it was a dream that wasn't a friend of my dads, so I am wary. I completely forgot about madman with a weapon task, but he is a part of Zödra, probably been here a while, considering his house and demeanor. Thank goodness it isn't the guy that tortured me, or I might have destroyed most of the dream world in anger. There are 5 or 6 foot tall white steps on the back wall after you enter the glass front. You can't actually see inside until you get closer, it just looks like you can see inside. He is on one of the steps and is holding onto the ledge with his hands and is upside down (might draw a picture later) he flips onto his feet and walks over to me and FM. He can see the anger in my eyes. 
"Now is not the time for that, you should look around my house." I don't know if he was tricking me or I just lost awareness on my own, but I stopped knowing it was a dream. 

I started walking around his house and suddenly joined a group of people that had just killed someone bad and were trying to hide the body. 




Quite worried that he can change my awareness. I should be able to use my watch to keep my awareness locked, but we shall see. I might be able to use him and the guy that can keep me from waking to create an insane reality down there. They are evil though, and against Zödra  (I think that both realities will mix quite well really), so i shall have to fight them. Darn.  :tongue2:  used dream powers instead of my 3 chosen, so I only get the 3 points (2 completing and 1 for not getting stung)

----------


## Saizaphod

> So I took care of a beehive today. Almost fought a crazed man, but didn't remember the task.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am walking down a street. It looks a lot like my parent's street. Fryingman is walking next to me. He tells me that I need to be careful because we were heading to a powerful dreamers house. I am confused. 
> ...



Yes!! The first battle of the League! And it was such a cool read!  :smiley:  This is pretty motivating too, congratz on the success and thank you for the point count  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

I'm still working on my sleep schedule. Its sort of getting better but because of it lucidity hasn't been my main focus. Glad to see someone else posted though. Hopefully others join in on the action soon too.: D

----------


## FryingMan

> I am walking down a street. It looks a lot like my parent's street. Fryingman is walking next to me.



Woohoo glad to make a guest appearance, and to be useful!

----------


## SnowStrider

I managed to take care of the beehive and crazy man today.

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



So I was walking to the edge of this city that I'm in and find a maintenance door. I decide to open it and find a large stair case leading pretty far down. So like the casual person that I am, I decide to hop over the railing for the stairs and fall down 20 stories on to solid concrete. I then got up and found an exit door that led to a large open room with that looked like a janitor's closet. Then, outta nowhere these headcrab looking thing started jumping at me, but defeated them by hitting them with a stool. Afterwards, I walk into the room that they were coming from and find that it was empty except for a large television and various scented lotions. There was also another side room that I walk into and find that it looks like my bathroom.  I then immediately realize that I am dreaming and begin to stabilize the dream. I then find the closest window and jump out it. I am now on a grassy hill and run up the hill. I look at my surroundings and realize that I'm behind my old school. I decide I should probably test out my weapons and powers, so I arm my self by putting on darkish gloves and test out my blades and shield. The blades pop out and retract normally and the shield is working fine. I grab my MP5 and shoot it a couple of times and also seems to be fine. I then turn my attention to a beehive sitting on a tree. I thought to myself, "I'm gonna have to creative to try and kill all the bees, man I should have taken at least some explosives". I then blink to the tree and slice the beehive down. I activate the shield to crush the beehive against the ground, but some bees got out and stung me on my back. I was like, "Dang, almost didn't get stung. Alright I finished the first task which means the second task is... crazy man." I look around and this madman is running at me full sprint with a wrench. He swings at me, but I manage to parry the wrench with my blade and grab him to flip over my shoulder. I turn around and stab him in the neck and defeat him. I then take his body and throw it into the ocean (I don't even know why there is an ocean there). A girl walks up to me and says, "There is a shark in the water, are you gonna go take care of it?" I respond with "Nah, that's for another day". I then try and practice blinking around, be gradually ended up losing lucidity and woke up.  




So yeah, first two enemies went pretty well. I managed to defeat the bees with only selected dream powers but got stung for 4 points and the crazy man with selected dream powers for another 4 points for a total of 8 points. I'll probably get some more practice in with my dream powers before trying to take out an entire armed group (I mean, I can hold up against a couple of bullets, but a whole squad with machine guns and whatever equipment they got, yeah I'll prefer not to get hit).

----------


## Hukif

Have these two from last week:
It isnt all that hard, uh? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views (bee's)
Silly kid. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views (metal bat and spider)

Today did the collosoal giant which in my dream was being controlled by some kind of alien race but wont be able to journal today I think, will see.

----------


## Sensei

Had a wild the other night. Saw the hq, went outside to see find the crazy man and got woken by children. :/


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




I realize I am visualizing too much and I can feel both bodies. I use imagination movement to just move the body around without using my waking body. I start to feel and hear my environment and I am in a white room. My waking body is no longer able to feel and I can just move like normal. I see a dresser, wooden. There is a picture of my family on it. I notice that the walls are white (like metal, not just normal walls) I stop and think of my dream goals. _guy near hq with weapon. I need this place to be hq then. This will be my room._ I notice a little cot and nightstand. All things as white as possible. No window or source of light, but everything is illuminated. I step outside of the room through a white door. I go through the main room of the hq, and there is some gray metal everywhere. I don't pay much attention as I am focused on my goal. I step outside. Freaking gorgeous outside. Can feel the sun and breeze and hear the trees rustling. I see groups of people walking down sidewalks. I decide to look for a single person instead of group and start walking down. I then am woken by my daughter. :/

----------


## Saizaphod

> Have these two from last week:
> It isn’t all that hard, uh? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views (bee's)
> Silly kid. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views (metal bat and spider)



2X2 = 4 + 1 = 5p from Bee-task. 2x2 = 4p from Crazy man- Task. 10x2 = 20p and a Silver Star from Spider-task. *Total* = *29p* and a *Silver Star*. 
+ The whopping 50p and a Golden Star I presume, I really want to read how the giant-Task of yours went.  Ps. I'm having trouble imagining what your battles are like... making a spear out of hair? How?  ::lol:: 







> Had a wild the other night. Saw the hq, went outside to see find the crazy man and got woken by children. :/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize I am visualizing too much and I can feel both bodies. I use imagination movement to just move the body around without using my waking body. I start to feel and hear my environment and I am in a white room. My waking body is no longer able to feel and I can just move like normal. I see a dresser, wooden. There is a picture of my family on it. I notice that the walls are white (like metal, not just normal walls) I stop and think of my dream goals. _guy near hq with weapon. I need this place to be hq then. This will be my room._ I notice a little cot and nightstand. All things as white as possible. No window or source of light, but everything is illuminated. I step outside of the room through a white door. I go through the main room of the hq, and there is some gray metal everywhere. I don't pay much attention as I am focused on my goal. I step outside. Freaking gorgeous outside. Can feel the sun and breeze and hear the trees rustling. I see groups of people walking down sidewalks. I decide to look for a single person instead of group and start walking down. I then am woken by my daughter. :/



What did the HQ look like from outside? Was it a skyscraper-looking or one-story building ? Ps. It doesn't have to look similar to everyone, the appearance of the building can change.

I broke my two week dry spell finally  :smiley:  Didn't wake up immediately, but didn't remember the correct tasks and failed at the Spider-task totally.

*Spoiler* for _Spider-task fail_: 



I become lucid and I immediately go stand next to a wall of somekind. I rub my hands along it's bumpy surface while looking at the dream scape that is shaking a little, probably because of my reaction to the situation. I keep saying " Keep calm, keep calm, imagine it is real" as I move my hands in an up and down motion along the wall. I'm not excited or anything really, I'm just trying to stabilize the dream. I then turn my face and I see a 20-story building, I think it's 20 stories at least, I'm trying to count the balconies. The structure changes into a water tank of somekind with pipes going in and out of it everywhere. There are alot of little notes attached everywhere along it's surface. I say to my self in my head " I'm gonna write about these notes to Dreamviews".  I then go inside and the structure and there's only a thin metal ladder going up, otherwise it's hollow. I hop multiple times to climb the ladder, but then I kinda let go completely and just "fiddle" my fingers on the sides of the ladder which makes me levitate upwards really fast. I pretty much say to myself " What am I doing ? ::lol:: " I get up and the structure is now a 20-story building again. _The reason I even wanted to get here is that I thought there was a monthly task about jumping down from a building. I think I read about that task somewhere elsewhere and I mixed it with this months tasks._ Anyway I look down, and without hesitation I drop myself down. My body doesn't quite know how to respond to the falling sensation so it gives me an urge to pee. I hit the ground without harm, just a *thomp*. 
The structure is now the water-tank thing again and I'm in a facility building of somekind. I remember. I shout : " The Spider task!" A door opens next to me and black spider the size of a hand jumps at me. I dodge and it flies past me. It jumps again and I dodge. I look at the pathefic little thing ( not realizing this totally won't count as a success) and I remember to use my Selected Dream Powers only. I'm about to punch the thing with a blasting punch, but I lose lucidity. My sister appears and starts talking to me about her two sons.

----------


## Sensei

The HQ looked like a two story house, pretty big, but the majority of it was underground in suburbia. The backyard leads straight to an alleyway and leads you to a big city, so it is easy to hide the comings and goings (I saw that last night) I did the Crazy Armed Man and the group of people.
That sucks about the loss of lucidity. :/ Good luck next time! I am just going down the list, so I will get to spider soon enough.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 



I am walking in a neighborhood near me. I stop and look around. I must be dreaming. I look around for the HQ, I like that being in these dreams. I am stopped quickly by deadpool. He has a huge stick and comes quickly from off a roof and attacks me. I run like crazy because I want to do the task. I finally see the HQ and am about to run in when I remember that deadpool is crazy and fits the description perfectly. I turn around and he has somehow inflated himself and is rolling behind me like some boulder. I jump out of the way and he hits a tree, instantly deflating. I pull out my sword, but leave it sheathed so I don't have an advantage. He jumps at me with the stick and I block it and hit him upside the head with the sword. The weight of it cracks his neck and he laughs. 
"You won't be able to beat me with that! Not while I have control of the senate!" 
I am actually quite silent compared to my waking self, so I just let him babble on. 
"You know that this battle doesn't matter because it is a DREAM BATTLE!!!" He yells and jumps up and down, quickly and repeatedly attacking me. I don't know if he actually knows it is a dream, or if he is just crazy. I unsheathe my sword and cut him in half, the stick splintering while trying to protect his body. 
"You have offended my honot." He laughs and grabs his bottom half and reattaches himself (I think that this was a harakiri joke). I jump into the base and start thinking about how to beat him. I need to completely decimate him, eat him, or trap him... Lets do all three. 
He knocks on the door.
"Room service!" He knocks the door in and the defense system burns everything in the entryway, leaving him a charred corpse. I chop him up more and grab some tupperware from the kitchen and put him in it. I then put him in the armory in case we need him. I call that winning.


dunno if that counts for only using my selected powers since I used my environment.

I am back in the HQ in Zödra. This is a dream then. I should check out what is going on outside. I step out of the backyard into the alley and hear a bullet hit the wall next to me. _Man this is a busy night_ I step into a door and go up a flight of stairs. There is a scout at the top looking into the alleyway. I push him off of the edge and he hits his head on a big green trash can on his way down. Don't know if dead or KOed. Of course I don't have a long range weapon. I jump down the seven feet or so onto the trash can and then down onto the guy. He is alive, but out. I grab his gun. The exact gun I used in Black Ops 3 the previous day. Not bad, not bad. If this is a COD themed dream, I am guessing 6 enemies and the health will be the same as COD. I grab another clip from the guy. 60 rounds is the most I will have. I should restrict myself to that. I shoot one round (59) into the enemies head and then jump onto the trash can. I then jump the seven feet onto the ledge. I climb up the thing that looks a little like a fire escape and get about 40 feet up. It looks like I am on the edge of a map. About 200 yards across, with a few obstacles, but mostly a maze of 10 foot tall cement. There are some stairs onto it, as well, but I just climb back down and then up from the trash can. I start walking around on the 5 foot wide cement, listening for people. I run into a group of two and I jump down behind them. I try to sneak up behind them and dispatch of them quickly. They hear me when I am about 10 feet away and turn around firing. I dive into a side area and get behind some 5 foot obstacles. There is a pathway that has stairs and I run that way. I lay at the top of the stairs and wait for them to come around. I am about 50 feet away and I spray at them. It looks like I got one of them, but the other is nowhere to be seen. Crap. I look up an he is coming up some other stairs at a really bad angle. I roll forward before he can shoot at me and go down the stairs. It hurts pretty bad, but I get up and go to the 5 foot obstacle I had hidden behind before. I listen for the footsteps and I jump onto it and then the other 5 feet to the top layer. I shoot at the guy and he falls down, hits a couple stairs, but then falls off of them. Three to go, and they are probably on their way. I look around and they are all three on the top and coming from different directions. I check my mag, and it is empty. Eek. That is worrisome. I reload and look for a good place to hide. The 5 foot barrier is like those cement barriers with different 20 lb cement things. I push it over and start with my creation. I make it a circle and set my gun inside of it. I then leave to go to a different pathway and listen. I close my eyes to hear better and then I realize that they are in the right spot, closer to my gun than me. I go up the stairs near me and I see some of them shooting at the circle barrier I had created from thirty feet away, each of them about 30 feet away from each other as well. I am almost at the closest one and there is a 10 foot space between us for the walkway (a skinnier walkway) and I jump it. He turns around almost in time and my shoulder knocks him and me down. I land on top of him 10 feet down and I grab his knife from his belt during the fall. The knife goes into his head at the same time we hit the ground and I get up. I run towards my gun and toss the knife in the direction of one of the attackers. It hits the pathway behind him and he must be confused. I lean towards his side and take a pathway that will only let me be seen by that one. He finally sees me and I am about 10 feet away from my gun. I take one more step and leap. I grab my gun and my foot hits one side of the barrier and then the other side. Bullets are hitting the ground behind me. I jump onto the ledge closest from there and PK roll on the top of it, sliding off the other side. I am out of sight of one of the bad guys, but only by a little bit. I side step to the side while aiming and my reticle is right on top of him. I pull the trigger and it ends him. I hear a flurry of footsteps behind me that sound exactly like what I would have sounded like a moment before. The other guy must have followed perfectly in my footsteps. I put my gun up right where I had just been and I start firing. As he finished the PK roll and is about to slide down, he catches about 5 bullets and just falls to the ground. I won this battle. I put my gun in my pack, if I need it, I can use it later, but only if I am fighting someone that needs it. I teleport away. 





so 2 points for the crazy man. I think that it shouldn't be double since I beat him with the HQ ability. 10 points (only using weapons from fallen foes) + 2 for disarming one of them. 
14 points.  :smiley:  
There was more to that lucid, and more to the night, but they aren't relevant.

----------


## Cookino

This is the closest I came to doing one of the missions. I took a nap and had a lucid dream! Halfway through I decided to try out my hero powers, so I went into a store to pick my suit up. I got it, but struggled to put it on and the dream ended before I could get to actually doing the mission. Well, at least I remembered it... I hope I can get to do it before the month ends. Here's a link to the full dream.

----------


## DawnEye11

The month is almost over and I didn't do anything. lol At least I can count on you guys to keep the dream world safe from villains. It's not a total miss though. I enjoyed reading your entries and  look forward to seeing the mission report for the next month.: 3

----------


## Saizaphod

> The month is almost over and I didn't do anything. lol At least I can count on you guys to keep the dream world safe from villains. It's not a total miss though. I enjoyed reading your entries and  look forward to seeing the mission report for the next month.: 3



The new missions arrive every 15th of each month so that they don't stack with the TotMs. So, you still have 16 more days to try to complete the current tasks  :smiley:  I have the new opponents figured out already, but I'll keep them as a secret till that day  :Cheeky:

----------


## MadMonkey

I said I would do DHL missions again after I practiced teleporting and I got that out of the way. Teleportation Practice - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views I almost recruited Iron Man to join DHL but lost focus when I tried to teleport him and I to the HQ. I think next time I teleport it will go much better. Now I have to decide whether I should make my next goal DHL reltated or to try and talk to Androx The Space Cat. 





> The new missions arrive every 15th of each month so that they don't stack with the TotMs. So, you still have 16 more days to try to complete the current tasks  I have the new opponents figured out already, but I'll keep them as a secret till that day



That is very good thinking! That gives me a bit of time to catch up to SnowStrider, Sensei, and Hukif. Great job so far guys!

----------


## DawnEye11

> The new missions arrive every 15th of each month so that they don't stack with the TotMs. So, you still have 16 more days to try to complete the current tasks  I have the new opponents figured out already, but I'll keep them as a secret till that day



Okay. That's good to know. :3 I'll try to complete something by than.

----------


## Saizaphod

Oh , there's a typo on one of the additional informations. The Armed Group is not at the Dream Hero League('s headquarters). The _report has arrived_ to the League, the _group_ could be anywhere. Find them and do justice !  :smiley:

----------


## SnowStrider

Alright, finally got around to fighting the armed group. 

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



So I'm running from police up a snowy mountain because my friend got pulled over for speeding and I was like "man, screw this". I was trying to blend in with the snow to try and hide from them, but they kept finding me and I had to go find a new hiding spot. I then realize, "Oh wait, this is a dream" and I decide the best way to get away was to jump off the mountain and glide away. I spot a flat grassy area and land there. Alright, now that I can focus, I should probably do the armed group task. I start running through the area and find a very large road and determine that following it would be my best bet at locating the group. Eventually I come across this military convoy that had 5 or 6 armored vehicles. I use my ability to mark enemies and count out 22 hostiles who are marked in red, but also 1 friendly. "Oh, that's weird" and I choose to follow the convoy. Eventually they get to some large abandon building and they get out and walk inside dragging along some guy who is the friendly. I sneak around to the side of the building and cut a hole using my blades. I step through and end up in a hallway with nobody around. I can see hostiles through another wall in front of me and I count them out to get 11 and the person they dragged is also there. I can slightly hear them and it sounds like they are interrogating the guy. I activate my blades and blink through the wall slashing at the people in the room. Some of them start shooting, so I blink behind them and stab them. Eventually the room was cleared and the guy they brought in was actually a woman. Well who would have thought. Anyways, I turn towards her and say that I'm here to escort her out. She doesn't act surprised at all and tells me "Good, but you're gonna need to get the rest of the people outside before I can leave". I then walk through a door that leads outside into an alley way. A grenade drops in front of me. I activate my shield and a wall of force appears to block the blast. "Cool, this actually works now" I think to myself, but I had to find where the grenade came from. There was a guy on a fire escape and I took my gun out and shot him. I get out of the alley and onto the street to where the armored vehicles are. They seem to be lined up facing me and can see 7 guys outlined in red. "Shoot, I need to find some cover" and I hide behind a dumpster. I shoot two more guys who are on top of the vehicles shooting back. I then take notice of a guy with the rocket launcher and he fires a missile at me. Luckily I brought my shield up in time and block the missile, but the dumpster in front of me is completely demolished. I blink behind the guy and cut off his arm and slam my elbow to his face. I say "I guess you could say he's been DIS-ARMED!" (I hate myself) with the severed arm in my hand. I throw the arm at a person trying to shoot at me and he falls over, and I blink over to him and kill him. Now I'm hiding behind a truck and I can see three people left. Two of them were close together so I blinked towards them and stabbed both of them. The last guy starts shooting at me so I activate my shield to block the bullets and run towards him. I hit him with the shield and he goes flying into the sky and I'm like "Holy shit! I didn't know the shield could do that". The woman walks out of the building and I tell her, "Alright, I took care of everyone". She says something and then walks away. Afterwards, I stay there and look around trying to see if the armed group had any cool stuff. I came across a smoke grenade and threw it, with it releasing purple smoke. "Oh no that's an airstrike and I try running away, but I ended up losing lucidity and woke up.




So yeah, finally got around to taking care of the armed group. I had to practice blinking around beforehand and it took a while before I could get it somewhat down. That's +10 points for only using selected dream powers and +2 for disarming a member, but -50 points for that horrible pun. Also my brain is terrible at math, cause I marked 22 people but only killed 19 so I don't know what happened to the other 3, but I'm gonna say they died in the airstrike.

----------


## Hukif

Sorry it took me forever, but end of semester for the students and all D=

Aliens, really? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Thats the one where I took down the giant.

Also, the spear thing is like for example, Kimimaro making spears out of his bones, but with hair =D

----------


## Saizaphod

Still 4 more days left to accomplish this month's missions!  :smiley: 





> Aliens, really? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Thats the one where I took down the giant.



Also I guess that's 100 Points for you. So you're at 129 Points with a Silver _and_ a Golden star.

----------


## Psywolf

I managed to have a lucid last night, and b
boy was I lucky! The crazy man actually USED the beehive against me, so I got to kill two birds with one stone. I also took down the armed group, disarming a guy in the process. In addition, I wasn't stung by a bee, so...

2 pts for bees + 1 pt for no sting + 1 visual contact ×2 SDP only = 8 pts
2 pts for crazy man + 1 pt visual contact ×2 SDP only = 6 pts
5 pts armed group + 1 pt visual contact + 2 pts disarmed ×2 SDP only = 16 pts 
30 pts in total

----------


## Pydev

Had a MILD last night. Teleported to HQ (which was a super tall and modern building) and went to a nearby forest to find a tree with a beehive on it. Eradicated it with a Chaos Beam.
Then in the same forest found the crazy dude wielding a metal bat. He was brutally assaulting my other brother Alex (not Phantasm). Seeing this put me straight into Multiverse Mode, which made the man begin to taunt and jeer, thinking I was a hallucination. I summoned a tendril of chaos energy that grabbed him and crushed him to death. Then I transformed to base form. So now I know: I actually turn evil and demonic in Multiverse Mode, which may be dangerous on team missions.

2 points for bees + 1 for not getting stung + 1 visual contact x 2 for using powers only = 8 points.
2 points for crazy man +  1 visual contact x 2 powers only = 6
= 14 points. Yay, I'm C-Tier now!

----------


## Saizaphod

> I managed to have a lucid last night







> Had a MILD last night.



Hi guys. I sent you both a long and detailed explanation and justification, of why I'm not going to be giving out the points for you for the tasks that you claim to have completed. At least this time. I hope you understand and we can move on.


*Spoiler* for _For those interested_: 



Hi Psywolf/Pydev

I'm going to speak completely straight here. I'm not convinced you nor your brother managed to complete the tasks you claim to have completed in lucid dreams. Here's the reasons why I strongly believe so :

1. I looked up the thread that Pydev created and in the thread you have stated that you are a complete beginner to lucid dreaming and into the practice of it. Also neither of you have more than 5 lucids under your belt.
It's pretty much impossible for new lucid dreamers to complete tasks that require you to actually have control of the dream plot and dream abilities, when you still even have work to be put into reaching lucidity itself.

2. You nor your brother didn't pay much attention to the introduction of the league nor into it's rules. You both went pretty wild with the selected dream abilites, choosing up to 13 of them until I told you that 3 is the limit. You also gave yourself extra points. You need to pay real attention into how the community and it's components work when you join one. 

3. You didn't pay attention to the examples of others with their success stories. They have long and detailed explanations of how their lucid dreams unfolded and you just briefly stated " Hey, I completed tasks X and Y ".

4. You both claim to have completed the tasks the same night as you joined the community. Possible, but unlikely.

5. You both haven't yet shown any participation to the lucid discussions on the forum, other than your introduction threads.

6. You stated : " Boy did I get lucky last night!" Everyone on the forum, the people who are genuinely interested in the pursuit of lucidity knows, that there is no luck ( besides having a dream where there's dreamsigns available for an example ) when it comes to LDing. It's all practice.

I wished something like this wouldn't have happened , but I wanted to clearly state and justify, why I'm not going to give out the points for neither of you... at least this time. I'm trusting my experience with the community and my intuition.

-Sai

+ 7. ( An extra that I just came up with for comical relief. Though this is pretty much true). When you're new to lucid dreaming and you have the kinda experience that Pydev described, you won't explain it to others like " Yeah I turned into multiverse being... then i like, made tendrilds of chaos and blah blah it was pretty okay ... I guess." You're going to be absolutely ecstatic of the event that has happened and you're going to write a 1000 word essay of the lucid dream with every other sentence being " I love lucid dreaming!"  ::lol::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

same with DreamMaster27´s post i would guess but i am not participating anyway so nevermind...^^

----------


## Kuyarei

I couldn't do anything this month due to my lack of lucids. However, i'm practicing seriously from now on so maybe i could make it the next time?

----------


## Cookino

Same here, I haven't had many lucids this month, however I'm practicing lucid dreaming way more seriously than before, so maybe next time I'll get some missions completed.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I couldn't do anything this month due to my lack of lucids. However, i'm practicing seriously from now on so maybe i could make it the next time?







> Same here, I haven't had many lucids this month, however I'm practicing lucid dreaming way more seriously than before, so maybe next time I'll get some missions completed.



Still two more nights  :smiley: 

*I'm posting the next month's Mission Report today already, because I might not have internet connection in the following days to come. So if you manage to complete this month's tasks today or tomorrow, your points won't be shown on the next month's Board. Sorry about the inconvenience. ( Our household is switching internet connections ).*  *I'll add the points to the third Mission Report.*

----------


## Saizaphod

*The tasks of this month are over. Good luck on the next month's missions!*

----------


## gab

_Closed per OP's request, since this comp is over._

----------

